# Finally!!!



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I finally succeeded In getting a picture of coffee! She's a right jumpy wee mouse and hardly ever sits still for long enough to push the button to take the picture! I also took a couple of pictures of silver, buttons and fudge!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

More haha


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Coffee


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Is Coffee a black tan?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think so! Her underside is a solid brown colour, no white on her at all!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Brown? That sounds odd, do you have any pictures of her belly?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

No I don't, she's rather hard to catch in the big cage, it's a light red brown so i think that's tan but really not so sure. I got her from a breeder but they only told me that they were sending up 2 mice and there were no specifics given about them but I only know plain old colours I'm not too clear with my eyes and colours, a mouse I believed was grey for months turned out to be agouti haha so I'm not very good with identifying the colours! It was someone else that said what colour she was


----------

